# la marina



## donnamarie (Mar 23, 2008)

hi, can anyone tell me anything about the area of la marina, been looking at property websites in that area and seem quite good, but anyone tell me what the area is like, please. thanks donna


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

donnamarie said:


> hi, can anyone tell me anything about the area of la marina, been looking at property websites in that area and seem quite good, but anyone tell me what the area is like, please. thanks donna


Well from the other forum I know you mean the urb ..... it does have a large ex pat population there for sure, if thats what you want


----------



## rowlandsbb (Jun 30, 2007)

Quite well developed and convenient for all facilities and in general is what many would call an urban area with lots of expats
Most seem to enjoy their life as there is lots to do and nice beaches [ possibly the best in Spain at Guardamar] 
Close to Alicante airport where there are always lots of relatively cheap flights
Anything good is not cheap but you will get a reasonable apartment form circa 100.000 € and a very nice 3 bed quad from circa 195.500 €
Go inland a little and you get them a bit cheaper 
Difficult to get a real impression from web searches and if you are serious about buying...why not go and see 
Subject to the above comments being appealing, I do not think you will be disapointed...many happy people live there


----------



## donnamarie (Mar 23, 2008)

rowlandsbb said:


> Quite well developed and convenient for all facilities and in general is what many would call an urban area with lots of expats
> Most seem to enjoy their life as there is lots to do and nice beaches [ possibly the best in Spain at Guardamar]
> Close to Alicante airport where there are always lots of relatively cheap flights
> Anything good is not cheap but you will get a reasonable apartment form circa 100.000 € and a very nice 3 bed quad from circa 195.500 €
> ...



Hi, thanks for your comments, i do plan on going there and having a look as well as looking at other areas, but i have found quite a few people to be negative on the area, Donna x


----------

